# Zombie head trophy



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Made this for my brother Jason. I sculpted and molded this years ago. I cast it in mask latex. The latex sits for some time in the mold then I fill it with Great Stuff. It shrinks a bit but I really like that effect. Then I used a cheap wood base and some pvc. The hair is wool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome! What do I have to do to win that trophy?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Awesome! What do I have to do to win that trophy?


Kill the zombie and stick his head on a spike!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

totally awesome, as usual
love the paint job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really kick-ass!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gruesome! When awarded this trophy do you thank the academy of the undead sciences.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful! Just beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks just like your avatar


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, I could make a great zombie prop out of that.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Will you adopt me? I love your zombie trophy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a fine piece of zombie work you have there!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Turn him into a bobble head and have him in the car!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahahaha fritz!

Nice and bloody....awesome prop!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my God! This guy is gruesome and incredible! Excellent!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

okay, so that is magnificent!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding! He looks great


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I really like this. A good idea. Puts me in mind of a room for a haunt. One filled with trophy's of a monster big game hunter, with a few of the trophies being animated. The head looks great. Beautiful work.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like it a lot. I bet your brother was a happy camper.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

well done....love it


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nasty-riffic!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> Nasty-riffic!


That is one of the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me! Thanks.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! Amazingly realistic!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful, really like the paint job!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Terrifyingly grand.... Great job:xbones:


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

eerily gross


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweeeeeetness!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!!!! love it!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that thing is sick!! Awesome job!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. My daughter wants it to use as the scariest costume trophy at her birthday party.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So wonderful! Need to teach my brother to follow your lead.


----------

